# Getting other U/L drivers as PAX



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I’m getting some strange ones . 

Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6’4”. I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back . 

I don’t know if he thought I was giving him the Rosa Parks treatment or what but he was offended. He started boasting that he has been driving Lyft for 4 years and let’s pax sit wherever they like. Suddenly I’m in bad guy! 

I told him not to take it personally and I prefer to keep single passengers in the back to minimize wear and tear and make it easy for me to grab the mats.. I then said “how many reasons do you need? “ I then tried to change the subject. I asked how he was doing today? He said he’d be a lot better if I had let him sit in the front. 

I calmly offered to drive back to the dealership so he could get another driver .. he declined and we continued . I was able to get him to like me by the end of trip but damn! The balls on that guy. 

Yesterday I got another old timer that drove for lyft . He told me that he had to drive some woman’s son and she was concerned about letting him go with a Lyft driver, so he gave her his wallet !!! Drove the kid and then came back for his wallet. I tell ya. No wonder U/L think we’re dumb dumbs. 

** no tip from either of these guys. They both said the same thing... “they got you right?” Most dealership drop offs say that crap. These dudes should know better.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe you should of just let him sit up front... 

Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...

But seriously... It's a 10 minute ride probably and to do Uber Lyft you have to provide 4 seats . Would you make all 4 passengers sit in back? No you would allow someone to sit up front ..I get the it's my car BS but beyond that.... It's about silly to argue over a seat.. especially when they guys a damn lineman for a football team... You didn't deserve a tip 😂 😂 😂 I sure wouldn't have given you one. Except to be more accommodating in the future to your passengers who are paying you.

Sorry.. don't agree with you on this one...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Maybe you should of just let him sit up front...
> 
> Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...
> 
> ...


I drive a Nissan Rogue . The back has a TON of room. In fact yesterday I had a pax complain that there was TOO MUCH room and she felt "lost" ? She requested I push the seat back closer to her. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂



Dekero said:


> Maybe you should of just let him sit up front...
> 
> Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...
> 
> ...


And I would've one starred your cheap stuck up ass! How long have you been driving for U/L?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve picked up several drivers before, too. But they were all normal. One driver was really cool, and he tipped me $3 for a short ride. They all sat in the back. But I think it’s different because I’m not a man.

Sometimes pax start to grab the front pax door. But then they look at me like a deer in headlights for a second and go for the back. Maybe because I look like a goblin. I don’t know.

But there’s always some guys who just sit up front and don’t ask. I have no problem with it, unless they’re kind of creepy. Only a few guys did I say I’d feel more comfortable if they’d sit in the back. They did with no incident.

It’s not worth it to argue with pax, especially over where they sit. And I definitely wouldn’t argue with a driver. They’d especially know how to get you deactivated.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I drive a Nissan Rogue . The back has a TON of room. In fact yesterday I had a pax complain that there was TOO MUCH room and she felt "lost" ? She requested I push the seat back closer to her. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂
> 
> 
> And I would've one starred your cheap stuck up ass! How long have you been driving for U/L?


Going on 2 years.... And your roomy back seat is meaningless toward a tip cuz he wanted to sit up front.... Your loss... Idve gotten a fiver for sure... Maybe even 10...&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## OculusDrift (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't see the issue here. You're supposed to provide 4 seats so why not let the guy sit where he wants to? 

It happened to me before as a Lyft rider; driver intentionally put stuff on his front seat to prevent me from sitting in front. Another time, driver told me to get in the back. It's so annoying.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I told him not to take it personally and I prefer to keep single passengers in the back to minimize wear and tear and make it easy for me to grab the mats


Which of course he knew was complete BS.

Look, I get that you don't want people to ride in the front seat. I don't know why, but I know that some drivers have a preference for that.

I have a preference too, but it's to have people up front, instead of in the back. They can sit wherever they want in my car, though.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


This situation explains how many ants out there just bend over and let him sit in the front when they dont have to. Thats what creates the entitlement from him that you're forced to deal with. The same as the ants that accept kids with no car seats and fake service/emotional pets.

Although it also makes sense that a 6 foot 4 dude would prefer to sit in the front. Can do the seat adjustment for himself and if hes outgoing then he gets to talk until the ride is over


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I took an uber ride today and sat automatically in the back. As I exited I noticed the driver (woman) had a slew of jackets in the front seat.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I noticed the driver (woman) had a slew of jackets in the front seat.


I would't say anything about it, but I'd want to. I'd like to ask if she didn't have any time to stop at home and drop the stuff off. lol

What if she had a request with four people and a bunch of luggage?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I prefer a lone pax to sit up front. The worst is when they sit directly behind you. A lot of women riding by themselves do this probably because they get stared at by creepy drivers but it drives me nuts.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> I prefer a lone pax to sit up front. The worst is when they sit directly behind you. A lot of women riding by themselves do this probably because they get stared at by creepy drivers but it drives me nuts.


Ok I will agree that I actively ask riders not to sit directly behind me... But it's because I'm long legged and have the seat all the way back... It's in their best interest to sit on the other side or up front if they want to be comfy. But if they insist.... Well I let them be miserable... I tried...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


You, the driver were a turd in this case. Give the tall guy a break.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I am a hypocrite. I will drive for goober but will only ride when absolutely necessary! Such as going to the airport or from the airport. I ALWAYS insist on riding up front because it isn't safe in the back seat with child proof locks and all. Can't get out if something goes bad on the ride. Why would I say that you ask? Because I haven't met a goober/lyft driver that wasn't creepy as shit! I am sure I come across the same way with my hoodie, shorts and flip flops. Just a fact. The few times I have ridden the last year they were all full time drivers, barley spoke English, shitty drivers, and yes creepy as ****! And some were women! Let the guy sit up front next time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I normally have my passenger seat pulled forward in my Suv. But if they really want to sit up front that's fine. Some people feel nautious in back 🤮 🤷‍♀️

My drivers seat is also pulled forward and propped up. I dont like to slotch when I drive. So the back is very spacious.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I HATE people sitting up front if they don't talk.

Haven't had many that insisted. Had one that went from Arlington to Fredericksburg (close to an hour trip). He wanted to sit up front allegedly because of a bad back.

Fornicator gets in, kicks the seat back, pulls out headphones and watched videos the whole trip.

Very rare a single female will sit up front.

I've been using Uber a few times as a rider this week on travel. I'm 6'5" 245 lbs. I take the backseat passenger side every time.

I do what @Dekero says as a driver. I have the seat all the way back and flat out tell them to not sit behind me if they're solo.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

:thumbup:


Mkang14 said:


> I normally have my passenger seat pulled forward in my Suv. But if they really want to sit up front that's fine. Some people feel nautious in back &#129326; &#129335;‍♀
> 
> My drivers seat is also pulled forward and propped up. I dont like to slotch when I drive. So the back is very spacious.


I drive a SUV that has the 2 captains chairs in second row and a small third row. It is hilarious to watch drunk people try to get into the third row! Very entertaining indeed! I always want them to sit in front with me so they can interact with the fat man! Who doesn't enjoy a funny fat man that is creepy as shit? :thumbdown:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

New2This said:


> Very rare a single female will sit up front.


I offered a good looking woman the front once, she was damp and frozen to the bone, so I thought enough to put her in a heated seat. It was a long ride and she was so grateful that she forgot to tip. Fun ride anyway.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> I HATE people sitting up front if they don't talk.
> 
> Haven't had many that insisted. Had one that went from Arlington to Fredericksburg (close to an hour trip). He wanted to sit up front allegedly because of a bad back.
> 
> ...


One of the most challenging rides I've given was when I got pulled up to North Jersey. I stuck around and picked up this slammin puerto rican girl who was wearing painted on leather pants and some type of I don't know what as a top. I'm pretty sure she had top and bottom enhancement done. She sat up front and it was distracting trying to drive while telling myself the whole time "don't look, don't look, don't look"


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> One of the most challenging rides I've given was when I got pulled up to North Jersey. I stuck around and picked up this slammin puerto rican girl who was wearing painted on leather pants and some type of I don't know what as a top. I'm pretty sure she had top and bottom enhancement done. She sat up front and it was distracting trying to drive while telling myself the whole time "don't look, don't look, don't look"


That's what I am talking about bro! I would have asked her if she wanted to tell Santa what she wanted for Christmas!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Uber says it's ok for the passenger to sit up front and it's also considered more friendly. If a driver took the time to read the various policies they would know this. I'm guessing many riders also know this policy. I never tell someone they cant sit up front.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Uber says it's ok for the passenger to sit up front and it's also considered more friendly. If a driver took the time to read the various policies they would know this. I'm guessing many riders also know this policy. I never tell someone they cant sit up front.


Uber also says riders must be at least 18, and must adhere to community guidelines.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Uber says it's ok for the passenger to sit up front and it's also considered more friendly. If a driver took the time to read the various policies they would know this. I'm guessing many riders also know this policy. I never tell someone they cant sit up front.


I always seem to get 4 or more stripper rides and weekend and they usually sit in the back but they are ALL so friendly! So are the escorts I John gets them as well. Super nice on the eyes and personality? That is a killer combo! Come tell Santa what you want!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> That's what I am talking about bro! I would have asked her if she wanted to tell Santa what she wanted for Christmas!


She actually complemented me and told me I looked young for my age. At that point If she would have asked me to stop at the atm, empty my bank account, and give her all my $$$, I probably would have been like "Yea, that sounds like a great idea, makes perfect sense to me right now"


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Uber also says riders must be at least 18, and must adhere to community guidelines.


Not sure what that has to do with this thread. I personally dont transport unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> She actually complemented me and told me I looked young for my age. At that point If she would have asked me to stop at the atm, empty my bank account, and give her all my $$$, I probably would have been like "Yea, that sounds like a great idea, makes perfect sense to me right now"


EXACTLY! That sounds like my kind of girl!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> EXACTLY! That sounds like my kind of girl!


Here, take my $$$, ruin my life &#128514;


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> You, the driver were a turd in this case. Give the tall guy a break.


After about 5 minutes into the ride , he couldn't stop complimenting how roomie and nice the back was. I like you lyftrat please don't get on bad side


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I would't say anything about it, but I'd want to. I'd like to ask if she didn't have any time to stop at home and drop the stuff off. lol
> 
> What if she had a request with four people and a bunch of luggage?


Not sure lol, I was just happy she got me there on time. I contemplated on whether to tip her $10 in the app or $20 cash (I only had a single bill 20) and I ended up just tipping her $20 because I don't trust uber.

I didn't have anything on me but a tote bag. I think she was surprised and probably happy she didn't have to get out in the rain to open the trunk.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> Let me clarify. I have a job in which I am paid to be at 40 hours a week. Actual work is questionable! :wink:


I'm the type that does what others take 1 hr to do in 15 so I can rest for 45.

the problem is now I work for someone who refuses to accept that I'm not "smart" and therefore pushes me to do better.

I suppose it's a good thing.

I have been known to snap back when he gives me a shietton.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm the type that does what others take 1 hr to do in 15 so I can rest for 45.
> 
> the problem is now I work for someone who refuses to accept that I'm not "smart" and therefore pushes me to do better.
> 
> ...


NEVER show your true potential. The 'man' will always expect your A game if you do! :thumbup:


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

When I work, I'm not there to be anyone's homie. Just because Uber and Lyft said car must have all seats available doesn't mean passenger has to sit in the front. I used to allow passengers sit anywhere. Now, 1-2 passengers, in the back. 3-4 passengers, different story.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

btone31 said:


> When I work, I'm not there to be anyone's homie. Just because Uber and Lyft said car must have all seats available doesn't mean passenger has to sit in the front. I used to allow passengers sit anywhere. Now, 1-2 passengers, in the back. 3-4 passengers, different story.


Thank you &#128591;I thought I was on crazy pills &#128138;. Glad to read I'm not the only one that feels this way .

60 cents a mile and these pax think they can can treat me like their monkey &#128018;??? The front seat area is my personal space . I don't want to smell them or have the pax distract me while I'm driving. Only total weirdo drivers would want a stranger breathing on them from 12 inches away. F that! Get in the back you dirty pax.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you &#128591;I thought I was on crazy pills &#128138;. Glad to read I'm not the only one that feels this way .
> 
> 60 cents a mile and these pax think they can can treat me like their monkey &#128018;??? The front seat area is my personal space . I don't want to smell them or have the pax distract me while I'm driving. Only total weirdo drivers would want a stranger breathing on them from 12 inches away. F that! Get in the back you dirty pax.


No WAIT... pick the crazy pills back up! By making this BIG guy sit in the back (and pushing the seat all the way forward is doing exactly that and is very unwelcoming) you are asking for 1) No Tip (no shock I know) 2) Reduced rating from the passenger. For someone that is big and the few times he takes a goober anywhere, if you told me that I would GLADLY pay the cancel fee. Which I am sure is fine with you but missing out on a $50 XL airport ride because you didn't let the Fat Man sit in the front is a loss.



O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you &#128591;I thought I was on crazy pills &#128138;. Glad to read I'm not the only one that feels this way .
> 
> 60 cents a mile and these pax think they can can treat me like their monkey &#128018;??? The front seat area is my personal space . I don't want to smell them or have the pax distract me while I'm driving. Only total weirdo drivers would want a stranger breathing on them from 12 inches away. F that! Get in the back you dirty pax.


And lock them in with your childproof locks so they cant get out! No thank you! If you don't like the very clean fat man sitting in your front seat then you deserve to miss out on that expensive airport ride of $50! Take your 4 cancel fee and move along!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> No WAIT... pick the crazy pills back up! By making this BIG guy sit in the back (and pushing the seat all the way forward is doing exactly that and is very unwelcoming) you are asking for 1) No Tip (no shock I know) 2) Reduced rating from the passenger. For someone that is big and the few times he takes a goober anywhere, if you told me that I would GLADLY pay the cancel fee. Which I am sure is fine with you but missing out on a $50 XL airport ride because you didn't let the Fat Man sit in the front is a loss.


Well here's how I do it.... the seat is ALWAYS jammed completely forward. The less times it's adjusted , the better. The back passenger seat has more room than the front passenger seat when I do this.

Most pax know their roll and go to the back. I'd say 1 out of 10 tries to ignore my seat and grab the front door handle. I give them the big thumb to the back. If they want to be a a total F-Face about it, they can pay me $5 and I'll leave . After 4K rides I just don't care what they want anymore. They are destroying my car for peanuts .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Well here's how I do it.... the seat is ALWAYS jammed completely forward. The less times it's adjusted , the better. The back passenger seat has more room than the front passenger seat when I do this.
> 
> Most pax know their roll and go to the back. I'd say 1 out of 10 tries to ignore my seat and grab the front door handle. I give them the big thumb to the back. If they want to be a a total F-Face about it, they can pay me $5 and I'll leave . After 4K rides I just don't care what they want anymore. They are destroying my car for peanuts .


I hear you load and clear. I am JUST saying that there are real ass hats like me (I call it my sparkling personality) that flatly refuse to get into the back seat for ANY reason! Safety reasons as I previously quoted. I guess I will pay that cancel fee and some other XL driver will get that $50 fare to the airport plus tip that will put up with my PTSD issues. Always tip because they ALWAYS let me ride shot gun. And that tip is always at least $10.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I hear you load and clear. I am JUST saying that there are real ass hats like me (I call it my sparkling personality) that flatly refuse to get into the back seat for ANY reason! Safety reasons as I previously quoted. I guess I will pay that cancel fee and some other XL driver will get that $50 fare to the airport plus tip that will put up with my PTSD issues. Always tip because they ALWAYS let me ride shot gun. And that tip is always at least $10.


I make exceptions for the following :

Disabled 
Elderly
*super hot chicks &#128037;

Typically super hot chicks sit BEHIND the driver just avoid the drivers creepiness all together.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I make exceptions for the following :
> 
> Disabled
> Elderly
> ...


it also depends on how you arrive.

if they make their way to walk around and to sit behind them yeah.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Car dealership pick-ups like the ones I mentioned in my post, are usually less than 10 mile drives. The pax isn't even paying for it. Now for a Lyft driver who's not even paying for the damn ride, to give me hard time ... no excuse!!!



sellkatsell44 said:


> it also depends on how you arrive.
> 
> if they make their way to walk around and to sit behind them yeah.


The hot chicks don't want to give an accidental beaver shot by sitting in the back on the passenger side or any opportunity for eye contact with them. It's also more difficult to grab at them when they sit behind the driver .

I get it! I understand


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> it also depends on how you arrive.
> 
> if they make their way to walk around and to sit behind them yeah.


So no exceptions for combat vets with PTSD then? Even if they have the "sparkling personality"? :thumbdown:



O-Side Uber said:


> Car dealership pick-ups like the ones I mentioned in my post, are usually less than 10 mile drives. The pax isn't even paying for it. Now for a Lyft driver who's not even paying for the damn ride, to give me hard time ... no excuse!!!
> 
> 
> The hot chicks don't want to give an accidental beaver shot by sitting in the back on the passenger side or any opportunity for eye contact with them. It's also more difficult to grab at them when they sit behind the driver .
> ...


So are these rules POSTED in your car? 1) No passenger seat 2) Hot chicks sit behind the driver 3) No ass hats with sparkling personality 4) Non tippers can find another ride


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> So no exceptions for combat vets with PTSD then? Even if they have the "sparkling personality"? :thumbdown:


I find that it's a control issue with these front seat requesters ... they want to be able to control my car if need be. I'm not having it. I'm in control here. You don't like it? Drive yourself!! And I'm not directing that at you sir! I appreciate your service !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> So no exceptions for combat vets with PTSD then? Even if they have the "sparkling personality"? :thumbdown:


How did you read this from my reply to @O-Side Uber ?!

if people ask politely it's rare to have the other party say no, especially if the ask is reasonable.

but the key is to ask. And how one asks.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I find that it's a control issue with these front seat requesters ... they want to be able to control my car if need be. I'm not having it. I'm in control here. You don't like it? Drive yourself!! And I'm not directing that at you sir! I appreciate your service !


It's all good. Suggestion... perhaps you should laminate the rules to the inside of your window so they can read it when they walk up to your car! It will save you from giving them the fonzie thumb! That could become a health hazard. :thumbup:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It's usually NOT polite when it happens. The most impolite are the older women with mental disorders. They will start shouting that they need to sit in the front and it suddenly becomes an awkward confrontation . It's up to me at that point whether I start the trip or not.



Fat Man said:


> It's all good. Suggestion... perhaps you should laminate the rules to the inside of your window so they can read it when they walk up to your car! It will save you from giving them the fonzie thumb! That could become a health hazard. :thumbup:


Nah it's usually not a big deal. The 1 out of 10 pax that go for the front handle(and get denied) , end up apologizing that they even attempted it. I forgive them and give a quick explanation that teaches them how to be a good pax. That way when you get them, they are trained well. &#129303;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

-o:


O-Side Uber said:


> It's usually NOT polite when it happens. The most impolite are the older women with mental disorders. They will start shouting that they need to sit in the front and it suddenly becomes an awkward confrontation . It's up to me at that point whether I start the trip or not.
> 
> 
> Nah it's usually not a big deal. The 1 out of 10 pax that go for the front handle(and get denied) , end up apologizing that they even attempted it. I forgive them and give a quick explanation that teaches them how to be a good pax. That way when you get them, they are trained well. &#129303;


Do you ever forget your rules? If I had rules I would probably forget them. -o:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Not sure what that has to do with this thread. I personally dont transport unaccompanied minors.


I don't either. But since you were quoting their policies, I thought I'd include some policies that they claim they care about, but don't.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> $5 is $5


That's what I was thinking. Hell if I'd done that... I'd definitely be getting the $10 spot though.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> That's what I was thinking. Hell if I'd done that... I'd definitely be getting the $10 spot though.


The new TOS says we can't refuse those type of requests anymore. It's in real small print on page 26.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> The new TOS says we can't refuse those type of requests anymore. It's in real small print on page 26.


See some of you will put up with the "sparkling personality" for a $10 spot!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 382198


Haha I remember that one. Isn't a mix between a light bulb and a fish? Lol


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

if I could hit a button and charge $5 to allow the pax to sit in front , that would be a different story . Unfortunately, only 10% of pax tip no matter how much you kiss their ass. So why would I put myself in a position to get upset that a passenger demanded to sit in the cockpit and didn’t tip me... They need to sit in the back unless they have a damn good reason to have to sit in the front. 

*** I’m talking to you guys on here with an attitude , but I’m generally polite to my pax. I have a perfect 5 star rating for a few years now. Just saying. Don’t judge me on my posts


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> if I could hit a button and charge $5 to allow the pax to sit in front , that would be a different story . Unfortunately, only 10% of pax tip no matter how much you kiss their ass. So why would I put myself in a position to get upset that a passenger demanded to sit in the cockpit and didn't tip me... They need to sit in the back unless they have a damn good reason to have to sit in the front.
> 
> *** I'm talking to you guys on here with an attitude , but I'm generally polite to my pax. I have a perfect 5 star rating for a few years now. Just saying. Don't judge me on my posts


I never judged you on your posts.... Sorry you felt like I did....&#128533;&#128533;

I DID HOWEVER. Judge you on treating a paying passenger as if he hadnt paid for the option of 4 FOUR Seats... And you offered sub par service by squeezing him In the back...

But I NEVER... never judged you on your posts..... &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ok I will agree that I actively ask riders not to sit directly behind me... But it's because I'm long legged and have the seat all the way back... It's in their best interest to sit on the other side or up front if they want to be comfy. But if they insist.... Well I let them be miserable... I tried...


Yeah I specifically pull up on the passenger door side to encourage people to sit on that side. Even if I have to do a U-turn or go around the block. If I have to pull up driver side and they go for the handle I leave it locked and tell them they'll have more room on the other side. 99% will walk around.

Plus when I pull up, I leave the passenger front window rolled up and roll down the back one. That really works for encouraging people to get in back.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I never judged you on your posts.... Sorry you felt like I did....&#128533;&#128533;
> 
> I DID HOWEVER. Judge you on treating a paying passenger as if he hadnt paid for the option of 4 FOUR Seats... And you offered sub par service by squeezing him In the back...
> 
> But I NEVER... never judged you on your posts..... &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


All good ! &#129395; I feel the passenger paid for one seat &#128186; . Occasionally they take advantage of U/L not having additional passenger fees and bring more than one guest. In those scenarios I'm forced to let the additional free loader sit in the front. I make it a point to downrate pax that bring other guests and don't tip no matter how long the ride was.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I contemplated on whether to tip her $10 in the app or $20 cash


Next time, ask her if she has change. I usually have enough change on me for that.



O-Side Uber said:


> The 1 out of 10 pax that go for the front handle(and get denied) , end up apologizing that they even attempted it. I forgive them and give a quick explanation that teaches them how to be a good pax.


They don't apologize because they think they did something wrong.

They apologize because it's the easiest way to keep you from being MORE of an asshole.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Next time, ask her if she has change. I usually have enough change on me for that.
> 
> 
> They don't apologize because they think they did something wrong.
> ...


You can sit up front babe &#129395;


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you &#128591;I thought I was on crazy pills &#128138;. Glad to read I'm not the only one that feels this way .
> 
> 60 cents a mile and these pax think they can can treat me like their monkey &#128018;??? The front seat area is my personal space . I don't want to smell them or have the pax distract me while I'm driving. Only total weirdo drivers would want a stranger breathing on them from 12 inches away. F that! Get in the back you dirty pax.


You are a real peach of a driver, aren't you? A delusional flat earthier that believes he lives in a snow bowl with ice walls and satellites suspended by balloons, as well as having customer service skills that match perfectly with his cognitive ability.

I bet you're a hoot to ride with just for your comedic value! Lol!



O-Side Uber said:


> if I could hit a button and charge $5 to allow the pax to sit in front , that would be a different story . Unfortunately, only 10% of pax tip no matter how much you kiss their ass. So why would I put myself in a position to get upset that a passenger demanded to sit in the cockpit and didn't tip me... They need to sit in the back unless they have a damn good reason to have to sit in the front.
> 
> *** I'm talking to you guys on here with an attitude , but I'm generally polite to my pax. I have a perfect 5 star rating for a few years now. Just saying. Don't judge me on my posts


Too late. Already have.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


they got youright?..no mfer they dont



O-Side Uber said:


> he thought I was giving him the Rosa Parks treatment


well werent you? bhahahaha

i dont care where they sit,in fact i was thinking of having a chair mounted on the roof


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Maybe you should of just let him sit up front...
> 
> Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...
> 
> ...


@O-Side Uber may have just needed his personal space that day. As a pax, I usually sit up front unless the front seat is leaned heavily forward preventing entry or there is just too much sh*t on the passenger seat. As a driver I might prefer someone up front over someone unfriendly sitting behind me. I travel light when driving for Uber, so there's always room up front


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Damn, your a big boy!!!

5'9. 205



New2This said:


> I HATE people sitting up front if they don't talk.
> 
> Haven't had many that insisted. Had one that went from Arlington to Fredericksburg (close to an hour trip). He wanted to sit up front allegedly because of a bad back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> @O-Side Uber may have just needed his personal space that day. As a pax, I usually sit up front unless the front seat is leaned heavily forward preventing entry or there is just too much sh*t on the passenger seat. As a driver I might prefer someone up front over someone unfriendly sitting behind me. I travel light when driving for Uber, so there's always room up front


What part of an UBER X passenger pays for 4 seats are you guys all missing.... If my rider wants to stop 3 times and switch seats so be it... I'm paid for the time and they paid for 4 FOUR Seats.... If you didn't want someone up front you should have been doing Uber eats...


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Dekero said:


> What part of an UBER X passenger pays for 4 seats are you guys all missing.... If my rider wants to stop 3 times and switch seats so be it... I'm paid for the time and they paid for 4 FOUR Seats.... If you didn't want someone up front you should have been doing Uber eats...


Do they get to sit on the gear stick too?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Do they get to sit on the gear stick too?


Only if they are cash tipping....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


Let ' em sit where they want. Some people get carsick in the back.



Gtown Driver said:


> This situation explains how many ants out there just bend over and let him sit in the front when they dont have to. Thats what creates the entitlement from him that you're forced to deal with. The same as the ants that accept kids with no car seats and fake service/emotional pets.
> 
> Although it also makes sense that a 6 foot 4 dude would prefer to sit in the front. Can do the seat adjustment for himself and if hes outgoing then he gets to talk until the ride is over


Dude to us older drivers you're an ant.
Not only an ant, but one with no customer service skills.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I lettem sit in the front if they want but have my neck pillow, lunch box on the seat and jacket hanging on the headrest to deter them. I dont like sitting next to the socially awkward types that sit there in silence or the social butterfly like the chick that I took to work awhile back. She asked "what is the strangest passenger you've had?" and then whlst I told her she whipped out her deodorant stick and proceeded to smear it under her arms under her shirt. :-(


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I lettem sit in the front if they want but have my neck pillow, lunch box on the seat and jacket hanging on the headrest to deter them. I dont like sitting next to the socially awkward types that sit there in silence or the social butterfly like the chick that I took to work awhile back. She asked "what is the strangest passenger you've had?" and then whlst I told her she whipped out her deodorant stick and proceeded to smear it under her arms under her shirt. :-(


I had a woman do her entire "getting ready for work" routine including perfume and some spray product on her hair. It was a long ride, so I didn't say anything. she tipped well.

I did roll all the windows down to de-stink my car. I had to explain to my next few pax.....

They all enjoyed the story. Everyone is amazed at what people do in an Uber.


----------



## gullett2006 (Nov 25, 2019)

When I have a customer request to sit up front ...sometimes I let them ...sometimes I dont....I prefer them to sit in the back ...also any insurance agency will tell you a customer is safer in the backseat because they're better protected in a crash ....but if the customer really acts like a child and wants to sit up front ...then I'll let them but I don't really help them push the seat back or adjust it or anything.... that way they can probably tell why I don't like people sitting up front after all this is my car and after all I am giving them a ride for a little little little little bit of money but if any of you want to let them sit up front that's your choice more power to you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Usually for most cars that are not made into limousines. The best seat is the driver front seat and then the next best is the front passenger seat. Usually some higher end cars have heated fronts but not a lot of car makers have heated rear seats and generally an after thought in terms of the most comfort.

That and some riders actually want to see the road without stretching to see where they are going or what actually happening and generally the best place for that is well either the driver seat or the passenger seat upfront. It is the more natural place to sit unless of course you are in a limousine again. The rider is given option to sit in any of the four seats available in the vehicle.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Usually for most cars that are not made into limousines. The best seat is the driver front seat and then the next best is the front passenger seat. Usually some higher end cars have heated fronts but not a lot of car makers have heated rear seats and generally an after thought in terms of the most comfort.
> 
> That and some riders actually want to see the road without stretching to see where they are going or what actually happening and generally the best place for that is well either the driver seat or the passenger seat upfront. It is the more natural place to sit unless of course you are in a limousine again. The rider is given option to sit in any of the four seats available in the vehicle.


I was going to reply that the front seat is actually safer than the backseat. That's from a recent Insurance inistute study, but the OP doesn't get the service industry concept.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I was going to reply that the front seat is actually safer than the backseat. That's from a recent Insurance inistute study, but the OP doesn't get the service industry concept.


If his going to force me in the back then I'm going to expect full limousine treatment :redface: He got to be suited up head to toe, shiny black polished shoes, a tie in a half or full Windsor knot preferably if the tie is long enough. Opening the door for me and loading up all my luggage from the front door. Have a warm towel to wipe my hands and face when I get in the car and full mini bar  I want that white glove service or it a 1 star.

Generally the front 2 seats in a regular car provides the best level of comfort and you get best possible view instead of just staring at the back seat. That and provides the most legroom possible.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> If his going to force me in the back then I'm going to expect full limousine treatment :redface: He got to be suited up head to toe, shiny black polished shoes, a tie in a half or full Windsor knot preferably if the tie is long enough. Opening the door for me and loading up all my luggage from the front door. Have a warm towel to wipe my hands and face when I get in the car and full mini bar  I want that white glove service or it a 1 star.
> 
> Generally the front 2 seats in a regular car provides the best level of comfort and you get best possible view instead of just staring at the back seat. That and provides the most legroom possible.


This boy don't shine his shoes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Usually some higher end cars have heated fronts


I have heated front seats but GTFOH if Uber thinks I'm letting them use my bunwarmers for $0.60/mile.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

New2This said:


> I have heated front seats but GTFOH if Uber thinks I'm letting them use my bunwarmers for $0.60/mile.


Because they use too much electricity?? Jeez.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Because they use too much electricity?? Jeez.


Principle. If it's decently Surging then we'll talk.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> I have heated front seats but GTFOH if Uber thinks I'm letting them use my bunwarmers for $0.60/mile.


Offer it only in winter on comfort/XL rides.
People don't even realize it an option really until you mention it.
I don't mention it on uberx rates either.

Got 2 vehicles with the option and one of them only has two setting. Melting high and low setting. The high setting probably only needed if it arctic conditions :roflmao:


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


A large percentage of people who say they do or have driven for Uber or Lyft do not tip. Apparently they're used to making Jack.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Damn, your a big boy!!!
> 
> 5'9. 205


Yeah and told I look like Troy Aikman and Harry Connick Jr. had a love child lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TCar said:


> A large percentage of people who say they do or have driven for Uber or Lyft do not tip. Apparently they're used to making Jack.


I've never had a driver tip.
I only tip if the driver is good.
Jerky stops, speeding, turning around and looking at the back seat at 65mph = No tip from me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

TCar said:


> A large percentage of people who say they do or have driven for Uber or Lyft do not tip. Apparently they're used to making Jack.


I've had to take a few Uber's on tour and I enter the ride share care with a $5 bill in my hand and immediately hand it to the driver no matter how cramped and shitty his Prius is. I have to hold my guitars on my lap because there is no room in those damn things . I still tip him just for karma sake. F any driver that gets a ride and doesn't tip.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've had to take a few Uber's on tour and I enter the ride share care with a $5 bill in my hand and immediately hand it to the driver no matter how cramped and shitty his Prius is. I have to hold my guitars on my lap because there is no room in those damn things . I still tip him just for karma sake. F any driver that gets a ride and doesn't tip.


I earned every one of my tips. I expect other drivers to earn theirs.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I was about to start ramming Prius's off the road by San Diego airport tonight. Those mother f'ers . A bunch of Habibs. I hate you . You drive like SHiT!



Buck-a-mile said:


> I earned every one of my tips. I expect other drivers to earn theirs.


Excellent service is a given when you ride with me. That's why I get upset at these people.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I tip all drivers, starting at $2 depending on distance and ride quality. I wouldn’t stiff a restaurant or café worker either.

If someone does sit in my front seat (what do I care, it’s a car) I tell them about the heated seats and they never use them. It turns out almost no one cares about heated seats except for people who already like them.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I was about to start ramming Prius's off the road by San Diego airport tonight. Those mother f'ers . A bunch of Habibs. I hate you . You drive like SHiT!


I don't call them Prius I called them the Pius. The only way they make sense is as a cab, or rideshare.

No way a consumer can make up the cost delta by saving gas.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m pretty sure I could pit maneuver a Prius without F’ing my car up too bad. It’s for sure on my bucket list


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I tip all drivers, starting at $2 depending on distance and ride quality. I wouldn't stiff a restaurant or café worker either.
> 
> If someone does sit in my front seat (what do I care, it's a car) I tell them about the heated seats and they never use them. It turns out almost no one cares about heated seats except for people who already like them.


Hey I was a water. I'll stiff a waiter or waitress if they don't perform. I've tipped two pennies, which if you don't know is the ultimate insult.

Don't refill my coffee even once... No tip
Let my food sit in the window for 10 minutes... No tip and I might return it if cold.

People have to earn tips.
The best earners know how.



O-Side Uber said:


> I'm pretty sure I could pit maneuver a Prius without F'ing my car up too bad. It's for sure on my bucket list


You can pit a Prius off a skate board.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

When people earn peanuts, giving a few extra peanuts for baseline service is decent. For unusually good service, good tips are warranted. $2 is nothing for rideshare – I know what it costs to run a car. Having worked in other tipped and non-tipped service jobs, sometimes the bad service is the fault of the restaurant so if I don’t like the service I don’t go back.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> When people earn peanuts, giving a few extra peanuts for baseline service is decent. For unusually good service, good tips are warranted. $2 is nothing for rideshare - I know what it costs to run a car. Having worked in other tipped and non-tipped service jobs, sometimes the bad service is the fault of the restaurant so if I don't like the service I don't go back.


When I was in high school I worked at the original Big Texan in Amarillo. They paid waiters 50 cents an hour. You had to earn your money through tips. Try that for 3 years, and you get the hang of the service industry.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> When I was in high school I worked at the original Big Texan in Amarillo. They paid waiters 50 cents an hour. You had to earn your money through tips. Try that for 3 years, and you get the hang of the service industry.


Did most of the customers tip back then?


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

I always tip like $5-10 when I ride.....

A lot of times in cash.

My pax rating is still 5.0 .....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Did most of the customers tip back then?


90% - some cowboys are cheap, but most of my customers were tourists.

Also Amarillo Air Force Base had just closed. I was just happy to have a job in Amarillo, not everyone did.

A pair of Levis was $7.40 then for prospective.

I could make $60-$70 bucks on Friday- Saturday... Big money&#129297;


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> After about 5 minutes into the ride , he couldn't stop complimenting how roomie and nice the back was. I like you lyftrat please don't get on bad side


What was i thinking.. sorry.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> When I was in high school I worked at the original Big Texan in Amarillo.


Oh cool! I've eaten there.

I spent a lot of time up in Borger at the refinery. The company I worked for started talking about transferring me up there.

I would have moved there. People there were always very nice to me. In my business travels, I had developed a list of the two dozen restaurants there. Including both Sonics.

Eventually the transfer fell through, because the refinery didnt want to commit to a certain amount of business with my employer.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I take many short rides in a Uber from bars to sporting events.. $5 tip everytime


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

All riders in the back, every time, even with 3 riders. I tell them I have all-weather mats in the back (true). "The passenger seat is all the way forward for you" is what I say when a tall fella is picked up. Anyone that complains_ in the slightes_t is someone you don't want in your car. This includes "motion sickness" BS. Those people are a pain in the ass and I cancel and explain they can call for another car. We offer rides at a 70% discount compared to taxis. Riders can adapt to our preferences or take the bus. You wanted a cheap ride and rolled the dice: you get the driver you get with their preferences (music, clothes, route, speed, chatiness), you cheap ****, so don't complain, remark or act disappointed. All riders in the back because I say or my thumb says. I don't know you. Get in the back.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Talcire said:


> All riders in the back, every time, even with 3 riders.


Why do you care?

I think most of the people on here who want that are just anti-social.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Why do you care?
> 
> I think most of the people on here who want that are just anti-social.


Something's wrong with them.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't get it either. You are safer with the pax in the front where you can reach them. If they're in the back they can reach you but you can't touch them.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

My front seat holds my extra water and sweatshirt. The pax are NOT our customers they are U/L. We get paid to transport their customers safely from A to B. Their customers want rock bottom prices for a ride and that’s what they get. We are paid 1980’s cab prices. We owe them nothing.

You will sit in the backseat unless you have a party of four. You will listen to whatever it is I’m listening to on the radio. Aside from a small soft bag all the stuff you bring with you will go in the trunk. If you don’t like the service I provide your ride in my car will end and you can get someone else to drive you. 

Maybe they’ll have snacks and water for you. If you’re lucky they won’t mind your suitcase on the seat or the scratches you leave on the door or the dent your suitcase makes on the quarter panel when you’re careless when getting out. 

This is how I operate my business and my rating has never been below 4.96. They get exactly what they paid for and nothing more. I am respectful to pax but I don’t allow myself to be taken advantage of. There is a difference.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mch said:


> I prefer a lone pax to sit up front. The worst is when they sit directly behind you. A lot of women riding by themselves do this probably because they get stared at by creepy drivers but it drives me nuts.


Keep doors locked at pickup, if pax go to the wrong door crack your window and direct them to back passenger seat.

I just tell pax I like my seat far back when I can, and that we both will be more comfortable this way. I've received no negative feedback on this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> You are safer with the pax in the front where you can reach them. If they're in the back they can reach you but you can't touch them.


Not always, though. There have been several instances where pax have grabbed the steering wheel, while sitting in the front. It happened here a few months ago, and fortunately when the car abruptly crossed several lanes, no other cars were hit.

Here's a video of a pax doing that in CA.

https://www.iheart.com/content/2019...er-passenger-grab-for-drivers-steering-wheel/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hey I was a water. I'll stiff a waiter or waitress if they don't perform. I've tipped two pennies, which if you don't know is the ultimate insult.
> 
> Don't refill my coffee even once... No tip
> Let my food sit in the window for 10 minutes... No tip and I might return it if cold.
> ...


I agree with everything you said. Tips are for extra service, basic service and courtesy are included in the basic rate. Less than basic service or courtesy and your boss or company will hear about it.
Having said that I am known to tip very well for good service and often tip 100% for great service. I don't mnd paying for the experience.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> My front seat holds my extra water and sweatshirt. The pax are NOT our customers they are U/L. We get paid to transport their customers safely from A to B. Their customers want rock bottom prices for a ride and that's what they get. We are paid 1980's cab prices. We owe them nothing.
> 
> You will sit in the backseat unless you have a party of four. You will listen to whatever it is I'm listening to on the radio. Aside from a small soft bag all the stuff you bring with you will go in the trunk. If you don't like the service I provide your ride in my car will end and you can get someone else to drive you.
> 
> ...


Rideshare means just that, you got to share during the ride including the front seat. Go drive a taxi if you want to behave like that!


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Rideshare means just that, you got to share during the ride including the front seat. Go drive a taxi if you want to behave like that!


Pay me what a taxi gets paid. Not one from the 1980's.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> Pay me what a taxi gets paid. Not one from the 1980's.


https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...0191126-exmqka3oqjawhcxxfmvtmvldg4-story.html


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I agree with everything you said. Tips are for extra service, basic service and courtesy are included in the basic rate. Less than basic service or courtesy and your boss or company will hear about it.
> Having said that I am known to tip very well for good service and often tip 100% for great service. I don't mnd paying for the experience.


I do tip bartenders really well on the first drink...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I do tip bartenders really well on the first drink...


Yeah, bartenders or barmaid will often get a $20 on the first round if I'm going to be there a while. Then I tell them I'm going to be cheap until I leave.



DustyToad said:


> My front seat holds my extra water and sweatshirt. The pax are NOT our customers they are U/L. We get paid to transport their customers safely from A to B. Their customers want rock bottom prices for a ride and that's what they get. We are paid 1980's cab prices. We owe them nothing.
> 
> You will sit in the backseat unless you have a party of four. You will listen to whatever it is I'm listening to on the radio. Aside from a small soft bag all the stuff you bring with you will go in the trunk. If you don't like the service I provide your ride in my car will end and you can get someone else to drive you.
> 
> ...


Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok I've been a passenger a few times. I've had good experiences and bad as a passenger. All kinds of drivers, all kinds of passengers.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Yeah, bartenders or barmaid will often get a $20 on the first round if I'm going to be there a while. Then I tell them I'm going to be cheap until I leave.
> 
> 
> Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
> By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?


Uh $5 is a good tip for a bartender. $20 is someone being separateed from their money. Geez...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Uh $5 is a good tip for a bartender. $20 is someone being separateed from their money. Geez...


Yeah, but then I tip nothing for a dozen rounds. And my drinks come first for the rest of the night. If I tipped a buck a round it would be the same money. Ya gotta remember that when I go to drink I get serious about it. Lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Which of course he knew was complete BS.
> 
> Look, I get that you don't want people to ride in the front seat. I don't know why, but I know that some drivers have a preference for that.
> 
> I have a preference too, but it's to have people up front, instead of in the back. They can sit wherever they want in my car, though.


Same here. Passengers can sit where they want except for the loud lady from England who wanted to sit in my lap!!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I laugh at the drivers that LOVE pax to get in their front seat. They are for sure the weirdos. It is distracting to have someone sitting next to me and it also impairs my view. Why does that make me anti social? It makes me safer. PAX don’t need to be anywhere near the controls of the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It is distracting to have someone sitting next to me and it also impairs my view.


Impairs your view? Seriously?

Maybe you should stick to Uber Eats.

I hope if you're in a relationship, that person is allowed to sit in the front seat of the car.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Yeah, bartenders or barmaid will often get a $20 on the first round if I'm going to be there a while. Then I tell them I'm going to be cheap until I leave.
> 
> 
> Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
> By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?


If I'm doing something so wrong then why do pax rate me so high?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I only let one person sit in the front seat. He lives near me and I take him to work 1-2-3 times a week, Well dressed man .. 8 minute trip and always hands me a $5 bill at the end of every single trip. Everyone else I thumb them to the back seat. 1 out of 100 riders don't like it - but who cares? - not me !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have found "coincidentally" when I get a false report or 1* is very often right after driving another driver. As a result I cringe now if a passenger tells me they are also a driver. 

Personally I don't understand it. The last time I took a Uber as a pax I gave the driver a $20 cash tip and a automatic 5*.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

theMezz said:


> I only let one person sit in the front seat. He lives near me and I take him to work 1-2-3 times a week, Well dressed man .. 8 minute trip and always hands me a $5 bill at the end of every single trip. Everyone else I thumb them to the back seat. 1 out of 100 riders don't like it - but who cares? - not me !


Understandable! Money talks. Vip treatment for tippers


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OculusDrift said:


> I don't see the issue here. You're supposed to provide 4 seats so why not let the guy sit where he wants to?


That's my thought as well. The passenger bought the ride (which includes all four available passenger seats) so they are allowed to sit in whichever seat they choose.

The more I read this forum, the more I begin to understand why a large number of Uber/Lyft drivers are stuck doing this as their only source of income. They are simply unemployable anywhere else. If something as trivial as a paying customer sitting in the front seat bothers them, such a person would not be able to last one week in a traditional workplace environment.

In a real job, there are all kinds of things you have to accept. Many of those things are much worse than some customer sitting in your front seat for eight minutes.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's my thought as well. The passenger bought the ride (which includes all four available passenger seats) so they are allowed to sit in whichever seat they choose.
> 
> The more I read this forum, the more I begin to understand why a large number of Uber/Lyft drivers are stuck doing this as their only source of income. They are simply unemployable anywhere else. If something as trivial as a paying customer sitting in the front seat bothers them, such a person would not be able to last one week in a traditional workplace environment.
> 
> In a real job, there are all kinds of things you have to accept. Many of those things are much worse than some customer sitting in your front seat for eight minutes.


Brother, you nailed it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's my thought as well. The passenger bought the ride (which includes all four available passenger seats) so they are allowed to sit in whichever seat they choose.
> 
> The more I read this forum, the more I begin to understand why a large number of Uber/Lyft drivers are stuck doing this as their only source of income. They are simply unemployable anywhere else. If something as trivial as a paying customer sitting in the front seat bothers them, such a person would not be able to last one week in a traditional workplace environment.
> 
> In a real job, there are all kinds of things you have to accept. Many of those things are much worse than some customer sitting in your front seat for eight minutes.


This site is world famous for drivers who turn molehills into mountains.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

@Kevin Kargel " Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?"

We are contracted with Uber to provide their customers with a safe ride from A to B. I provide that service consistently. That is the level of customer service we agreed to when signing up to drive. If you want to provide a higher level of service knock yourself out. Uber doesn't pay you anything for that. Maybe once in a while a pax will tip you for your higher level of service. In my experience I receive the same amount of tips regardless of the service I provide. The people who tip regularly are pretty much the only tippers out there.

To answer your question. Your waiter analogy isn't the same as our relationship with Uber and is NOT at all what I am saying.

We own the vehicles the gas that goes in them and the maintenance. The waitresses don't own the restaurant or the food or the upkeep of the building. They are EMPLOYEES of the restaurant. That is the reason they should and are payed hourly and tipped for the service they are employed to provide.

Uber is an expert in confusing these differences. They have convinced you that their customers are your customers so you will be more inclined to provide them with services uber doesn't pay you for. And that's exactly what you are doing. And Uber loves you for that!



rkozy said:


> That's my thought as well. The passenger bought the ride (which includes all four available passenger seats) so they are allowed to sit in whichever seat they choose.


Tell me then when I buy a ride on an jet to fly across the country I should be able to choose any seat I want right?

That's not the way it works for airlines and it's not how it works in my car that I pay for.

You do whatever you like but don't tell me that I don't provide the service that I'm payed for because I do.

You can say that I don't provide extra service for free to Uber's customers and then you'll have it right.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> @Kevin Kargel " Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
> By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?"
> 
> We are contracted with Uber to provide their customers with a safe ride from A to B. I provide that service consistently. That is the level of customer service we agreed to when signing up to drive. If you want to provide a higher level of service knock yourself out. Uber doesn't pay you anything for that. Maybe once in a while a pax will tip you for your higher level of service. In my experience I receive the same amount of tips regardless of the service I provide. The people who tip regularly are pretty much the only tippers out there.
> ...


What kind of scores do these idiots get?


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

So far u/l drivers were all normal and no one tried to jump in the front seat, always got tipped


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Once you have been choked from the seat behind you, passengers in the front seat are never a problem again. Also I can Tase them easier.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DustyToad said:


> Tell me then when I buy a ride on an jet to fly across the country I should be able to choose any seat I want right?


I'm getting on an airplane tomorrow (literally). United says they've sold every seat on the plane. They don't complain about it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm getting on an airplane tomorrow (literally). United says they've sold every seat on the plane. They don't complain about it.


I worked for an airline when I was in my twenties. They always over sell 10% of the seats because 12 to 14% of the passengers never show up.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> Tell me then when I buy a ride on an jet to fly across the country I should be able to choose any seat I want right?
> 
> That's not the way it works for airlines and it's not how it works in my car that I pay for.


No wonder you are unemployable elsewhere. You lack the critical thinking skills most employers would require you to possess.

Your airline analogy misses the mark by hundreds of nautical miles. (That's the unit of distance airlines use.)

When an Uber X passenger orders a ride, they are buying ALL FOUR SEATS in your vehicle. When you buy a single airline ticket on a jetliner that seats 100 people, you are only buying 1/100th of the available seating capacity.

If your tiny brain could comprehend such a distinction, you wouldn't be insisting an Uber passenger only holds rights to one seat. They have dibs on all four seats, even if they are the only person you are picking up.

It's not hard to comprehend. At least not for people who have critical thinking skills.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

DustyToad said:


> @Kevin Kargel " Dusty, If you don't want to provide customer service there are plenty of construction and other labor jobs out there.
> By what you are saying you are not the waiter's customer either, you are the restaurant's customer, so why should the waiter provide any service to you?"
> 
> We are contracted with Uber to provide their customers with a safe ride from A to B. I provide that service consistently. That is the level of customer service we agreed to when signing up to drive. If you want to provide a higher level of service knock yourself out. Uber doesn't pay you anything for that. Maybe once in a while a pax will tip you for your higher level of service. In my experience I receive the same amount of tips regardless of the service I provide. The people who tip regularly are pretty much the only tippers out there.
> ...


P
Actually the waiter analogy still works. The restaurant pays the waiter to take your order and bring your food, that's all. The rest of their service is for tips. Just like you are paid for A-B, the rest is for tips. So I guess if you don't want tips that's cool. It's your gig. 
When I fly I pick my seats, every time. Maybe that's because I fly enough to get some perks. If you don't then that's on you.
I am guessing you have a hard time keeping a job where they evaluate your performance.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> P
> Actually the waiter analogy still works. The restaurant pays the waiter to take your order and bring your food, that's all. The rest of their service is for tips. Just like you are paid for A-B, the rest is for tips. So I guess if you don't want tips that's cool. It's your gig.
> When I fly I pick my seats, every time. Maybe that's because I fly enough to get some perks. If you don't then that's on you.
> I am guessing you have a hard time keeping a job where they evaluate your performance.


Except Southwest, but they are usually on time so sometimes a cattle car is a good choice.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


D**n you suck...the rules clearly state that all seats must be available to pax...and for you to be so firm about not letting him in the front make me think you WERE living out a jim crow fantasy and then you expected a tip huh....btw ALOT of people with motion sickness ride in the front to keep from getting sick....



mch said:


> I prefer a lone pax to sit up front. The worst is when they sit directly behind you. A lot of women riding by themselves do this probably because they get stared at by creepy drivers but it drives me nuts.


They do this to have as little interaction with the driver as possible


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> No wonder you are unemployable elsewhere. You lack the critical thinking skills most employers would require you to possess.
> 
> Your airline analogy misses the mark by hundreds of nautical miles. (That's the unit of distance airlines use.)
> 
> ...


See rkozy this is where you are wrong...

When an Uber X passenger orders a ride from YOU (not me) they are buying all four seats.

When an Uber X orders a ride from me they get as many seats as there are asses that can occupy them. When there is only one they sit in the back.

Sure on a flight I'm only buying one of a hundred seats. So why can't I choose any of the hundred they have?

A good barometer of a persons intelligence is the way they choose to communicate with others. As anyone here can see I haven't once attacked anyone personally here who disagrees with the way I conduct my business.

Your parents or the "tolerant left" didn't teach you to communicate this way did they?
So why would you sink that low to try to insult someone who never attacked you that you're trying to debate? People who attack someone personally during a debate do it because they have been defeated.

I don't need to drive Uber. Everything I have is bought and paid for because I was very good at my career.

I've already proven my place in the workforce... Have you?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Well here's how I do it.... the seat is ALWAYS jammed completely forward. The less times it's adjusted , the better. The back passenger seat has more room than the front passenger seat when I do this.
> 
> Most pax know their roll and go to the back. I'd say 1 out of 10 tries to ignore my seat and grab the front door handle. I give them the big thumb to the back. If they want to be a a total F-Face about it, they can pay me $5 and I'll leave . After 4K rides I just don't care what they want anymore. They are destroying my car for peanuts .


True narcissistic behavior....you hate those in you life but yet you want them to stay so you can show them who's boss


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> D**n you suck...the rules clearly state that all seats must be available to pax...and for you to be so firm about not letting him in the front make me think you WERE living out a jim crow fantasy and then you expected a tip huh....btw ALOT of people with motion sickness ride in the front to keep from getting sick....
> 
> 
> They do this to have as little interaction with the driver as possible


Are you talking about the Jim Crow laws the "tolerant lefts" Democratic Party enforced in the southern states?

Woodrow Wilson the Democrats hero right?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> Are you talking about the Jim Crow laws the "tolerant lefts" Democratic Party enforced in the southern states?


Whoever whatever....its weird that he had to mention the black guy race and mention the late great Rose Parks...
Btw is was enforce in northern states also...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> True narcissistic behavior....you hate those in you life but yet you want them to stay so you can show them who's boss


No dude. It's just the opposite . The jerk pax is trying to be a controlling alpha dog when they attempt to jump in front. That's what's happening . I don't let single pax get in front for both of our safety. They distract me and obscure my view. Ya know bro.. it's like you don't even know me &#129300;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> No dude. It's just the opposite . The jerk pax is trying to be a controlling alpha dog when they attempt to jump in front. That's what's happening . I don't let single pax get in front for both of our safety. They distract me and obscure my view. Ya know bro.. it's like you don't even know me &#129300;


So you are a dangerous driver when you have 4 pax?.....and really don't understand why he didn't give you free money after you were a huge jerk to him...thats classic narcissism.. even when you break the rules you see yourself as self righteous and feel you deserve a award


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

In any case I’m thankful we all still live in a free country.

If I don’t want you in my front seat I DO NOT have to let you sit there.

Hell if I get a ride with four people it is MY choice weather or not I give them a ride or not.

I love my freedom to run my business the way I see fit But I am aware there are plenty of big government loving Uber drivers out there who would enjoy seeing that change.

We are all subcontractors. We own our vehicles because we paid our hard earned money for them. We are not renting them out for the amount of time their ride takes. They are benefiting from my property and I have a right to set limits on what happens in my property as you all have the same right. Choose what they are for yourself. 
THE END


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> In any case I'm thankful we all still live in a free country.
> 
> If I don't want you in my front seat I DO NOT have to let you sit there.
> 
> ...


That's brech of contract. ... THE END


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> In any case I'm thankful we all still live in a free country.
> 
> If I don't want you in my front seat I DO NOT have to let you sit there.
> 
> ...


Pretty much proof why Uber's lack of training leads to attitudes like this guy.
Yea, he can claim his front pax seat. Dude just piss on it. No one will sit there.

Some people do better than others, 
This guy is an example of those that don't..


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Maybe you should of just let him sit up front...
> 
> Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...
> 
> ...


I agree in the end the drivers car,his rules. If the pax really wants to set in the front let him. I don't get such the big deal. Especially when most rides are under 15 min. That pax you couldnt let the guy sit in front for 10 min .


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I had one who was a boor and backseat driver. He claimed to have been an Uber driver for a few years, but made several faux pas that made it clear he had barely started if at all. Somehow I managed to 5-star this loser. Later he showed up at the Bellingham rideshare group on Facebook harassing the regulars there with his same ignorant poseur stuff. Turns out he has a reputation for this.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Had 3 that mentioned it none tipped, 1 which was a round tripper I saved over 100$ taking to a non tourist trap dispensary, who also requested a McDonalds stop which I obliged cuz it was near by did ask if he could get me anything but I declined as I wasn't in mood for garbage did take my long iPhone charger cord & switched with his short one lol

2 were airport rematches

All I 1 starred

The nerve of some but the level of drivers on x is the same as pax so you live & learn that was years ago, that crap don't occur on xl early am



Dekero said:


> Maybe you should of just let him sit up front...
> 
> Here's a question how many of you Rideshare drivers HAVE EVER gotten in your back seat just to see what the customer experience is... I tried everyone of the cars I was looking at recently and actually the back seat comfort had a lot to do with the purchase....as well as rear air and heat w/controls...
> 
> ...


Not ride"share" never was never will be using the term perpetuates the fraud

I prefer they sit in back just cuz it limits my view on that side it's safer & I removed a seat in back so it's like a limo back there leg room for days

If they want front though I really don't care I let them usually means they want to talk or have health issues


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

DustyToad said:


> Sure on a flight I'm only buying one of a hundred seats. So why can't I choose any of the hundred they have?


Every time I fly I either get an exit row window seat and or business class window seat. I don't know what your problem is but I get the seat I pick every time.


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

I’ll say it again, every time I use Uber as a rider I leave a cash tip and after 4 years I’ve got a five star rating to prove it. Boomer!


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I have driven U/L drivers in the past and majority have been cool. The only thing that I dislike is when these drivers continuously claim that they will tip you on the app and they don’t. As fellow drivers, they should know to simply stay quiet if they are not planning to tip at all. Other than this, most drivers are ok on my book.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

I keep my front seat pushed fwd but anyone except  solo men are welcome to sit there. If I see 3 pax outside the car I usually ask if someone wants to sit up front. Ive been pawed by drunk men & had the car controls/equipment interfered with as Im driving.
My back seat has plenty of room and a hunch of specialty items



troothequalstroll said:


> Had 3 that mentioned it none tipped, 1 which was a round tripper I saved over 100$ taking to a non tourist trap dispensary, who also requested a McDonalds stop which I obliged cuz it was near by did ask if he could get me anything but I declined as I wasn't in mood for garbage did take my long iPhone charger cord & switched with his short one lol
> 
> 2 were airport rematches
> 
> ...


Fyi if you are a female driver & they are a solo male it means they are drunk & want to be able to touch you when they hit on you.

And btw Uber doesnt give a rats ass that drunk men are hitting on female drivers, grabbing them, interfering with driving, etc.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

I've been on the rider side several times while having my car worked on. Was a mixed experience, as if I've been in a couple of vehicles that looked way too nice to believe they're been used for ride sharing along with their drivers smelling fresh like they're on their way to a date.

Inversely one of my last rides the female driver had obvious BO and the stained seats inside the vehicle smelled of old cheese and vinegar; holding my tongue (and my nose) worked in my favor as coincidentally the driver was actually a relative of the guy who was doing work on my car at the time. You just never know the outcome of pissing off the wrong one.

The few pax I've taken who've disclosed they rideshare as well always say it's a gig or part-time only. It's been a while since I've heard any tell tales of drivers in my area making $1k a week.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rae said:


> I keep my front seat pushed fwd but anyone except  solo men are welcome to sit there.


Why would you want a solo Male sitting in back where you can't see or reach him?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> I've been on the rider side several times while having my car worked on. Was a mixed experience, as if I've been in a couple of vehicles that looked way too nice to believe they're been used for ride sharing along with their drivers smelling fresh like they're on their way to a date.
> 
> Inversely one of my last rides the female driver had obvious BO and the stained seats inside the vehicle smelled of old cheese and vinegar; holding my tongue (and my nose) worked in my favor as coincidentally the driver was actually a relative of the guy who was doing work on my car at the time. You just never know the outcome of pissing off the wrong one.
> 
> The few pax I've taken who've disclosed they rideshare as well always say it's a gig or part-time only. It's been a while since I've heard any tell tales of drivers in my area making $1k a week.


Alternator went so no rides 6 days for the holidays so been doing x again cuz xl won't pick up till week b4 Christmas, still airport only & made the same 1400 a week I did in 2015 but of course filled my tank up every day & did 30 more trips that week then I usually do so 400 was gas

Thinking I'll grind em out for a month or 2 the lower rates kinda work in my favor since early am not worth the airport dead head for other drivers but I get an extra 10 on the toll & long haul there's like no downtime like with xl where I know I can get 1 maybe 2 before 7 am, on x I'm getting 3-4 by then soon as I get back to area it's another one out & their so grateful lol "thanks for picking me up" like theyved been cancelled on all the time

So much more wear & tear on the ride though tis slow season so it is what it is 30 an hour instead of 50+

Got 6 months to a year before the next 800-1500$ repair if history is an indicator


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I’ve had racist shitbags see up front with me and fume their filth while they said nary a word. If the driver was a driver then you could have done him a solid out of the sense of being a comrade in cause.

personally, when’re I use the vile service of rideshare as a pax....the first thing I do is to send a memo that I’m a driver in need and I will tip. I get in the front seat and show them the tip I am sending in the app.

i also do it with Ubereats.

and I don’t seem to have the problems you are running into.

if I do have a problematic ride or two...I tend to rinse my palette with a couple of shuffles to give me the bonus I deserve for the horrid experience....depending on exactly how bad the previous situation was.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Since the car dealerships have started working with lyft, I often get other Rideshare drivers that reveal they work for U/L at some point in the ride . It seems lately I'm getting some strange ones .
> 
> Monday I picked up an older black man from a dealership . He was at least 6'4". I have my front seat jammed forward to keep pax on the back . He tried to get in the front and I gave him the Fonzie thumb to the back. When he opened the back he started complaining about having to sit in the back .
> 
> ...


I also prefer they ride in the back, and if it is one passenger that they do not sit directly behind me.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Alternator went so no rides 6 days for the holidays so been doing x again cuz xl won't pick up till week b4 Christmas, still airport only & made the same 1400 a week I did in 2015 but of course filled my tank up every day & did 30 more trips that week then I usually do so 400 was gas
> 
> Thinking I'll grind em out for a month or 2 the lower rates kinda work in my favor since early am not worth the airport dead head for other drivers but I get an extra 10 on the toll & long haul there's like no downtime like with xl where I know I can get 1 maybe 2 before 7 am, on x I'm getting 3-4 by then soon as I get back to area it's another one out & their so grateful lol "thanks for picking me up" like theyved been cancelled on all the time
> 
> ...


Right. Nobody's going to be making $1,400/wk here at CAE airport - not even close to 1k/wk. One can sit there in line within the GPS animal pen for up to 3 hours without getting a single ride. I once waited there nearly 2 hours just for a trip that was literally 5 minutes away from the airport. Coincidentally I get more airport trips not being at the airport from late arrivals (drivers are booted out of the lot by security past midnight) than by waiting in line along 30+ drivers during daytime.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> Right. Nobody's going to be making $1,400/wk here at CAE airport - not even close to 1k/wk. One can sit there in line within the GPS animal pen for up to 3 hours without getting a single ride. I once waited there nearly 2 hours just for a trip that was literally 5 minutes away from the airport. Coincidentally I get more airport trips not being at the airport from late arrivals (drivers are booted out of the lot by security past midnight) than by waiting in line along 30+ drivers during daytime.


Move or live by hotels 30+ miles from airport, own a fully depreciated xl vehicle, be an early bird with nothing else to do, and make that your queue 4% can make it work but of course it's a unique situation not everyone can move or relocate 96% fail by design, if you're not getting rides from home & have another schedule to work around it's virtually impossible to profit


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

95% of your pax’s either drive for U/l or they drove in the past for U/l 😁


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

grayrider said:


> I'll say it again, every time I use Uber as a rider I leave a cash tip and after 4 years I've got a five star rating to prove it. Boomer!


I usually take Uber on short hops from bar to sporting event's.....cash tip b4 wheels even start turning


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

mch said:


> I prefer a lone pax to sit up front. The worst is when they sit directly behind you. A lot of women riding by themselves do this probably because they get stared at by creepy drivers but it drives me nuts.


What bothers me more than solo riders sitting in the front is those solo ones who sit behind the driver seat. They just seem suspicious and untrustworthy to me. It is like they are doing something and don't want me to see them. I understand they feel the same about the driver and that is why they sit there, but I personally don't like it. I would like to be able to see the passenger at all time for safety reasons.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ashoor said:


> What bothers me more than solo riders sitting in the front is those solo ones who sit behind the driver seat. They just seem suspicious and untrustworthy to me. It is like they are doing something and don't want me to see them. I understand they feel the same about the driver and that is why they sit there, but I personally don't like it. I would like to be able to see the passenger at all time for safety reasons.


Yep. The whole ride is creepy and unsettling


----------

